# Arrow rest for Hoyt vector Turbo?



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

I bought a Hoyt vector turbo a while ago and put my old dropzone rest on it and I guess it just isnt fast enough for the bow since the fletching hit it. What does everyone suggest for todays faster bows?


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Double check the rest timing. It should be set so the cord pulls the launcher up in the last inch, or a bit lest in the draw cycle. 

That rest is known for being pretty quick. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

When there is a contact, consistent accuracy with hunting arrows is tough to achieve, made even more complicated by differences in your arrows nock rotation.


----------

